# Suche Flowige Singletrails im raum Mittelfranken...



## Apeman (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Community, 
ich bin auf der suche nach schön Flowigen Singletrails im raum Nürnberg-Bamberg (ja ich weiss ist Oberfranken) ;-)

Kenne schon die Trails um Nürnberg (Buck), Erlangen (Rathsberg/ Wildpferde) und Kalchreuth (Forst) und wollte mal wissen, wo in richtung Fränkische die Post abgeht.
Hatten uns eine art Buch zugelegt, mit den schönsten Touren der Fränkischen, aber dass war leider ein Reinfall.

Wir sind so 3-6 leute und Fahren von Allmountain bis Enduro/Freeride so ziemlich alles.

Würde mich sehr über Start und Ziel Beschreibungen freuen und evtl noch mit STS Scala von S1-S4 (Zwecks Schwierigkeitsklassen [haben ein paar Anfänger bei uns dabei]) 

Ich Danke euch schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## weichling (8. Oktober 2008)

also so ab s2 spätestens s3 hört das mit dem flow aber auf, ab s4 hätte  ich kurzzeitig wieder nen flow.

Gug mal hier rein http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=269225

Grüße Weichling 



Apeman schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> ich bin auf der suche nach schön Flowigen Singletrails im raum Nürnberg-Bamberg (ja ich weiss ist Oberfranken) ;-)
> 
> Kenne schon die Trails um Nürnberg (Buck), Erlangen (Rathsberg/ Wildpferde) und Kalchreuth (Forst) und wollte mal wissen, wo in richtung Fränkische die Post abgeht.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (9. Oktober 2008)

Okay, danke schon mal (vorallem für die PN)


----------



## Apeman (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi, kennt einer von euch den Reisberg oder Rabenberg (nähe Hetzelsdorf)?
Kann man da mit anfängern fahren?
Wollte da mit meine Cousins mal fahren, die beide erst neu angefangen haben (zwischen 14-16J).
Sollte halt schon wenn möglich mehr "Trampelpfad" als "Waltautobahn" sein.

Grüße Apeman


----------



## Axalp (15. Oktober 2008)

Klar kennen wir den - vor allem die Auffahrt von Hagenbach aus :kotz:

Genaue Beschreibung der Trails folgt per PN.


----------



## Apeman (15. Oktober 2008)

Dankschee


----------

